# Turning lights off when 12/12 on



## bho_expertz (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Would like your insight in this situation that i have ...

First the grow space. I have a tent that is in a balcony. This balcony has one window that as some sheets but is not completely covered. Because of this i have a problem. Is very hard to me to open the tent and work the plants with the lights on, because of the light spectrum. It can be easily be spoted outside for anyone that knows the light.

So what i'm doing now is:
- I wait for the time that the 12/12 schedule has the lights on. I turn the light off remove the plants from the tent and water them in the kitchen where i have a standart kitchen cfl's in the ceiling
- Then i put the plants in the tent and turn the light on again.

Is this bad ? For hermies ? In this grow i didn't had seeds but since i'm growing Mandala ( hard for hermies in theory ) i'm not sure.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems a bad idea, but I'm just speculating...


----------



## Hick (Dec 5, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Would like your insight in this situation that i have ...
> 
> ...


As llong as you immediately pull them out and replace them, "IMO" you're not interrupting the cycle enough to induce light poisoning


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 5, 2011)

Anymore thoughts ?


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

a few mins out of the tent under cfl's should just appear to be a cloudy day to your plants, i cant see it hurting.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 5, 2011)

30 min ?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2011)

should be fine imo :aok: 

7GE


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 30 min ?


 
Your not interupting anything because your doing it when the light cycle is on, unless your watering them in the dark.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 5, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> 30 min ?


 
You dont water everyday i assume, so 30 min every few days wont matter.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 5, 2011)

Why can you not cover the window in the balcony with some curtains that are of a darker color that would distort the spectrum of light from the tent?


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 6, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Your not interupting anything because your doing it when the light cycle is on, unless your watering them in the dark.



That was my thinks also :aok:.

Thanks all.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Why can you not cover the window in the balcony with some curtains that are of a darker color that would distort the spectrum of light from the tent?



That was my first thinking but it is somewhat dificult to cover all the window. She is covered for 85% ... The problem is the rest that isn't covered.

Thanks all again.


----------



## akhockey (Dec 8, 2011)

Cover that window with aluminum foil. But as already stated youre not interupting the dark cycle at all which is what stresses a plant in flower. Your ladies should be fine.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 8, 2011)

I imagine that will eventually reak up your place. Carrying flowering plants around will get the stink everywhere.

I'd use a watering jug, and tape some garbage bags to the window.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 8, 2011)

It only takes you half an hour to water?? LMAO...carry on!!


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 8, 2011)

sounds like it clouds up, rains and then the sun comes back out....... hope it works well for you.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

It is like a factory ... Everything is in place for when the tent is open so watering is fast. But i guess i will try to cover the entire window when this grow is over since i need to dismantle the tent.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 8, 2011)

It takes me 2 hours every couple days, just in the bud room alone (with a hose lol), I wish I could get her done that fast!


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

i watered 17 plants last night it took 30 min, but thats with the water already mixed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

Bho, I would not worry about doing this at all.  I pull all my plants out of my closet (off my master bathroom) every time I change the res out.  They go into the bedroom and then into the bathroom to have the res changed and be checked and groomed.  This generally takes a good half day.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you very much all for all your good input. I feel more chilled with that. :aok:

:48:


----------

